# Making pleco caves



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I was thinking of making some clay caves for my plecos and I came across some polymer clay that has a lower baking temp.
Has anyone ever used this?
Is it safe for fish?
Thanks for the help


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

There was a thread in the DIY section a long long time ago about making cocnut shell huts - it was a really good one!


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I have coconut shell caves but I was thinking of the ceramic caves.
From what I have read this clay is made of PVC and should be safe.
It is inexpensive and comes in tons of colors.
For the price of 5 pounds you can make 10 or so caves for what you would spend on just one breeding cave


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I breed my plecos in caves made from sculpey clay. It's completely safe fresh out of the oven


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

I use slate caves when breeding my plecs, and if you have the rights tools then it's no doubt the cheapest method since slate in pretty inexpensive imo.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

scuplty clay is what I was looking at.
Thanks for the info.
It will also make a great project for the kids.
funny 5 pounds is cheaper than one cave on line


----------

